# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Уход курсора влево-вверх: вирус или поломка (ультрабук Сони с Win8)?

## anpspb

Прошу помочь определиться с проблемой планшета-ультрабука Sony SVD112A1WV: при работе курсор мыши самопроизвольно уходит в левый верхний угол экрана, тем самым не давая пользователю нормально работать в окне. Это происходит через случайные интервалы времени - от 3 до 30+ секунд. Иногда в этом же углу само вызывается упр. меню, иногда сами переключаются ранее открытые окна (напр. вызванные из Панели управления). Работа практически невозможна. :Angry: 

Проверки на вирусы (KAV, AVZ, CureIt...) оных не обнаруживают. Попытка загрузки в безопасном режиме приводит к тому же результату. Недавно после восстановления системы из файлов восстановления (второго за время "жизни" планшета, через 1,5 года), сохраненных на флешке вскоре после покупки (при попытке восстановления из спец.раздела диска - дает ошибку) - без улучшений.

(Из истории) Интересно, что примерно через 3-4 мес. после покупки перестал работать встроенный в середину клавиатуры джойстик (но кнопки перед клавиатурой - левая и правая - тоже не работают), по гарантии не обращался, т.к. работаем, как правило, с мышью или прямо на сенсорном экране. После этого отказа при попытке восстановления системы из тех же файлов восстановления появлялась ошибка, что драйвер джойстика установить не удается. После полного восстановления системы попытка восстановить этот драйвер отдельно также приводила к ошибке и от восстановления джойстика отказались. Проблем с курсором после тогдашнего (первого за "время жизни" у-ва, через 6 месяцев) восстановления системы не было замечено, продолжали работать с мышью нормально.

Теперь же после месячных страданий с гуляющим курсором и попытки обновления лицензионной Win8 (64b) до Win8.1 через Инет ситуация с курсором не улучшилась, с джойстиком тоже. Именно после этого было проделано повторное полное восстановление (безрезультатное), после чего с у-вом не работаю.

При написании этого сообщения и уточняющих экспериментах система отобразила окно с сообщениями диагностики:
1)HID-совместимая мышь отключена
2)У USB-IF xHCI Host Controller обнаружена проблема с драйвером
3) неизвестное устройство отключено
Уточнения:
USB\VID_0000&PID_0002\6&1479DC13&0&3
Код ошибки 43
4) Проблемы с самонастраивающимис устройствами

При этом самопроизвольный уход курсора не наблюдался после загрузки ОС в течение минут пяти при выполнении диагностики; затем после появления окна с диаг. сообщениями курсор пару раз ушел в угол и затем снова все нормально. После паузы в несколько минут при чтении диаг. сообщений снова возобновились "прогулки" курсора и переключение из активного окна на другое.
Вопрос: в чем может быть дело? Только джойстик; вирус, испортивший джойстик и где-то "окопавшийся"; или оба сразу?

Может быть, кто-либо встречался с вирусами, закрывающими окна? Или же грешить на ломаный (отсутствующий) драйвер джойстика и нести в ремонт?

СПАСИБО всем !

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Если устройство находится на гарантийном обслуживании, единственный правильный выход - отнести в сервисный центр. Будьте готовы ждать, т.к. устройство в любом случае заберут для диагностики.

----------

anpspb

----------


## anpspb

Спасибо за оперативный ответ! Планшет уже не на гарантии - когда-то постеснлся и подумал, что не нужно джойстик реанимировать. Понадеялся на бренд - теперь жалею. Но жена не хочет отдавать в ремонт, боится, чтобы не испортили вконец. Или это беспочвенные подозрения?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Или это беспочвенные подозрения?


Вовсе нет. Всё зависит от сервиса, в который вы собираетесь обратиться, рекомендую обращаться только в авторизованные сервисные центры.



> Может быть, кто-либо встречался с вирусами, закрывающими окна?


 Ваше описание в большей степени соответствует аппаратной проблеме, однако проверить компьютер на наличие вирусов можно с помощью VirusDetector, это бесплатно.

----------

anpspb

----------


## anpspb

Спасибо за советы! Видимо, придетс обращаться в авт. центр Сони. :Angry: 
Что касаетс VirusDetector (на той странице дана ссылка на AVZ), то AVZ использую регулярно. 
Единственное, что хотелось бы - бОльшую часть работы по анализу при работе с ним делать самостоятельно, но вот хорошего описания - как им пользоваться, для юзера нет: справка не в счет, т.к. там даже не акцентирован такой момент, как использование AVZGuard и AVZPM в безопасном режиме. Про сообщения проги и не говорю. Выдается ошибка, что не запускается, а ты думай, почему! Стандартные модули распространенных антивирей тоже не распознаются. Конечно, хотелось бы иметь пошаговую методику работы с ним, м.б. она где и есть в инете, но пока не нашел.  :Sad: 
Понятно, что она дает инфо и в руки технокрыс, да последние и так о нем знают почти все, наверное.   :Wink:

----------


## menya

Вам должна помочь сервисная утилита от производителя тач скрина http://www.n-trig.com/files/Sony_Win8.zip

----------


## anpspb

> Вам должна помочь сервисная утилита от производителя тач скрина http://www.n-trig.com/files/Sony_Win8.zip


Большое спасибо за совет! Ну бывают же такие совпадения - буквально вчера получил ответ из техподдержки СОНИ с утилитой калибровки экрана - в точности Ваш совет! Откалибровал и экран  мгновенно стал работать нормально!  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy: 
Однако по поводу неработающего джойстика заслал им вопрос со скриншотами, надеюсь получить ответ.
Еще раз большое спасибо, что прочли мои горькие сетования и помогли советом!

----------


## sa-nek1985

*anpspb*, 
Здравствуйте у меня точно такая же проблема с таким же ноутбуком как и у Вас, не могли бы Вы дать ссылку на утилиту которая Вам помогла, ссылки в теме не работают, за ранее благодарен!

----------


## litigisay

Вполне возможно, что сломался ноут у вас. Надо естественно нести его в центр сони, если вы живете в Москве вот ссылка http://sony-centres.com/ на такой центр.

----------

